# Yozuri Hybrid



## Jim (May 3, 2007)

Thats it! I have given up on this line. I officially hate it. I have never seen more memory filled line than this. This is the second time I have used it and it both times I thought it was the way I spooled it onto the reel. Nope, It's the line. It was unworkable and it would bird nest every single time. I took it off and added the same pound test (12#) of BPS Excel and it went on smooth as butter and cast like a dream and I changed no settings on the reel mind you.

I decided to try it because the guys from TT use it allot. Never again. 
I will stick with P-line CXX from now on for my baitcasters.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 3, 2007)

ive used yozuri hybrid before too. its real crap. i had the same problem. im not too hot on pline either. i like my berkley trilene.


----------



## Icefisher15 (May 3, 2007)

yah this line was also giving me some problems with my baitcaster that i did not like, just got some gamma edge flouro and this stuff is much much nicer as far as limpness and such go.


----------



## cjensen (May 13, 2007)

Been thinking about trying out that BPS Excel for awhile now. I've stuck with Pline CXX for the past 3 years and havent had any problems. Dont know why but every couple of years or so I feel the need to change up some of my gear...it's a sickness I tell ya.


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate yorzie line sooooooooo much that I don't even have words to describe how much I hate wind knots and crappy line :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess I'm the exception to the rule :wink: , as I use the Yo-Zuri Hybrid on my spinning reels (I don't use baitcasters). I have 10# test on two Quantum Pti40 reels, and 8# test on a Shimano Sahara reel. No problems so far.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2007)

Im with you Jim, I cant stand yozuri hybrid I stole 75 yards from Shinnerman77 used it once and threw it out. Ive come to the conclusion after trying line after line that there are only 2 useable brands, its either Spiderwire or Stren clear/blue for me.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 12, 2007)

Jim, I felt the same exact way with spiderwire braid. I wouldn't recommend that garbage to my worst enemy. My problem was windknots, time after time. I finally discovered powerpro, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2007)

mr.fish said:


> My problem was windknots, time after time. I finally discovered powerpro, and haven't looked back since.



No problem with wind knots here, even if I did I refuse to jump on the powerpro bandwagon


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

I now have 2 rods with 50 pound pro, and the rest with BPS EXCEL mono. I have no complaints of break offs....ZERO with the mono! 


One thing I have noticed in the last couple of years is allot of missed hook sets. I used mono all my life so its hard to blame that....Maybe its the higher end rods? Sounds crazy? I dont know.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 12, 2007)

Jim said:


> I now have 2 rods with 50 pound pro, and the rest with BPS EXCEL mono. I have no complaints of break offs....ZERO with the mono!
> 
> 
> One thing I have noticed in the last couple of years is allot of missed hook sets. I used mono all my life so its hard to blame that....Maybe its the higher end rods? Sounds crazy? I dont know.


No, it's just your two year curse. Haha just kidding, maybe it's a mental thing or coincidental? Or maybe you are using different mono that's more stretchy?


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2007)

Jim said:


> One thing I have noticed in the last couple of years is allot of missed hook sets. I used mono all my life so its hard to blame that....Maybe its the higher end rods? Sounds crazy? I dont know.



Jim you probably got the same problem with hooksets that I have which is reacting to a nice hit like a 4 year old whos so excited hes catching his first bass he winds up pulling the lure away. Ive tried blameing everything from: line stretch, rod stiffness, hook sharpness, how I rig my baits to gear ratio. Face it man its us


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I have noticed in the last couple of years is allot of missed hook sets. I used mono all my life so its hard to blame that....Maybe its the higher end rods? Sounds crazy? I dont know.
> ...



It cant be LOL! Been fishing all my life. Ive set the hook with the best of them. Its something else. Im going to bust out the cheap rods for a few trips. :shock:


----------



## whj812 (Oct 13, 2007)

I dont care what people say, I love the Suffix Promix. I have my President spooled up with it and it has been great. It doesnt stretch as bad as some of the other stuff that I have used. I can feel everything that I put my lure on, and still set the hook. All around good line IMO

I did try the Hybrid a while back on one of my other rigs. I didnt care for it either. I got alot of memory with it and, thus resulting in massive backlashes. LOL


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 11, 2007)

Two things:

1. If you want to try 12# Yozuri you need to get a spool of 8#...it is almost twice its rated strength.

2. If you want less memory (don't we all) you should only try the Yozuri Ultra Soft. 

I loves me some Yo Soft!! :lol:


----------

